# How many times have you been in hospital?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*How many times have one been an inpatient?*

How long?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Once, when I was a kid. Didn't stay there for long.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Only for visits never as a patient.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Seven times and the longest stay was a week.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Lots of times - can't really remember. Maybe a dozen times to a private psych clinic - getting off Xanax, changing meds etc (average time was 4-6 weeks) and a few times for physical health things - collapsed lung, broken arm etc.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Two times. One week each. First time should have been way longer. I was in permanent pain for the first month after getting home.


----------



## MJones (Mar 15, 2014)

Overnight for a Septorhinoplasty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never - only for visits.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Never stayed over in a hospital before, only been there for a broken bone


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Once for about a week; I had really bad tonsillitis and couldn't swallow anything so they put me on a drip.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Never.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Many times, especially as a kid. In elementary through middle school, I would have at least 2-3 emergency room visits per year due to my illnesses. The majority of them were overnights, usually because I was too delirious to even function (I hallucinated and had insane fevers of 104/105 F) or so they could give me an IV. I stayed 2-3 days once for a kidney biopsy, and then there was this other very vague time where I remember staying in a little room for a couple weeks...I completely forget what it was for. All I remember is that I'd sit in bed and watch VHS tapes and play with my phonics machine, and once in a while my parents would visit. I remember being wheeled out of there after having a breakfast of eggs and cheese (which for some reason I was really excited for).

I take medication for my two most prominent physical illnesses now, so I only have severe episodes meriting a trip to the hospital around once or twice a year at most. Other times I just visit my GP.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Three times plus follow up visits never had to spend the night.
Age 4 busted my head on a tree while sledding.
Age 8 broke arm.
Age 22 tonsillectomy


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

3 times. The longest was a few months for heart surgery.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmmm. Twice for surgery, once because of a mysterious sort of "allergy", and literally countless ER visits. The longest was when I got my gallbladder removed, wherein I could've ended up with cirrhosis or sepsis had I not got my *** to the hospital after I started turning yellow, puking every 10 minutes. Hooray!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Tonsils & Adenoids out: One week
Sports hernia surgery: One week


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

never except visits..I had an x-ray on my ankle once, but it turned out to be a bad sprain....


----------



## Icewolf (Jan 21, 2014)

Twice, recently.
I have been passing out lately, so they took 2 EEG's (1 without sleeping the night before) to see if they could find signs of Epilepsy. 
They're also taking a MRI the day after tomorrow.
The results come a week after that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been admitted to the hospital.

The last time I was in the ER for myself I was 11 for a near-fatal asthma attack.


----------



## Coniglio28 (Feb 23, 2014)

Twice.

The first one I can't remember because I was only 2. My dad dislocated my elbow but it was an accident so it's fine. The other time was my first kidney infection. I should have been in more but my mum's a doctor so she only takes us if our temperature gets over 40 or if it's something really serious.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've lost count, more than 20. The longest was two different times for eight days each.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

I think...Twice and didn't stayed more than a day.


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

several times idk i haven't counted


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

dunno like once if i'm counting times for anything serious


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Just once, and it was for less than a day. I got my adenoids taken out when I was about five or six. I hardly remember it, although I remember finding it thinking it was really cool that I got to hang out in a hospital room even though I was terrified of the surgery. The only thing I remember other than a few hazy memories of passing time before the surgery was getting to have my stuffed bear with me and the nurse gave me a hair net (or whatever they're called in hospitals) to put on the bear. Then I also remember having to breathe the gas to be put to sleep and the moment right when I woke up from the surgery.

I also got tubes in my ears at the same time just because they figured they might as well do both at once. Usually that doesn't require anesthesia I don't think. (At least it didn't when I got them removed.)

Like I said, it was less than a day, but I don't really remember how long it took. I know we had to leave to go to the hospital really early in the morning, but I don't remember much about the length of time.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Two that I can remember.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Been there quite a few times when I was younger, not to much anymore. I would have to say the longest i've been there is when I ended up getting hit by a car and blacked out, the last thing I remember was a stranger shoving me in his car. A couple days later I woke up in the hospital. It's the weirdest feeling to be unconscious for that long.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never seriously went to the hospital in my life. I sorta went once, to find out why my heart was beating out of my chest. Turned out I had palpitations, and I was having panic attacks. They didn't really do anything serious or treat me for anything, I had an EKG or whatever, they found nothing wrong, then they told me to go home. I still have the wristband thing they give hospital patients though. I guess it was just my anxiety acting up, in hindsight.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

3 times as a patient, longest stay 10 days for a ruptured appendix...good fun!


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

3 times: I had ear surgery when I was 3, had to be kept overnight after an OD when I was 15, and about a month ago I was in for 3 days due to a stomach infection.
Now if we're counting mental hospitals too then the count goes up to 7 or 8 (mostly due to nervous breakdowns) depending on how you count being discharged from the hospital to go to a mental hospital.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Two times for eye surgery. First stay was two nights and the second was one night. Food was terrible and I was in pain for having to lay on my right side for a week. Fortunately there were nice room mates.


----------



## qiuetmind (Sep 30, 2012)

Once as a child as a patient, lasted 5 days.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never been in hospital as a patient (unless I count birth), but I've been to the hospital as a visitor countless times.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

When I was born, due to heart failure.

And again at 4. A large mirror fell on me, (don't ask.. I was being stupid) shattered, and made a massive gash on my leg. Almost bled to death. I still have the scar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Once when I was around 5 or 6. I barely remember being in the hospital. I was sick with a fever of 104. Don't know how long I was in there.


----------



## gow1993 (Feb 2, 2014)

2 times for surgery.
once for suicide.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About 10 times or so. Lot's of broken bones and cuts requiring stitches. I also have to get my spine X-rayed due to suspected disc degeneration.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Twice for stitches as a kid.
First time, I ran into a corner and split my head.
Second time, the family cat scratched me right under the eye pretty badly because I was dumb and wouldn't leave it alone.

Only stayed for the stitches than I went home with mom and dad.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've only been to the emergency room twice.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not sure. I think twice, but at least once.

Once for asthma...only because it was a weekend. I think I may have gone for one of my broken arms too. *shrug*


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

cant really recall the number of times. mostly due to alcohol poisoning, medicine OD's and car accidents. and had to be admitted to a psych ward once to for being suicidal.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Once, 5 days back in Jan, don't wanna go ever again. Sleeping was impossible, until I was put in a very nice place where I could sleep all day but then the nurse would feed me 50gram or so and would starve me and would get pissed at me for whatever reason and then I was put back to a place with bunch of people where I couldn't sleep again.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been to the hospital but I've never been hospitalized or spent the night. For some reason, I'm pretty healthy (well physically at least hahahah, not mentally). The only surgeries I've had have all been been elective.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Never properly, I went in for an ultra sound on my kidneys and lower abdomen once. I think once as a visitor when I was a child too, but that memory is hazy.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Never an over night for myself, but I did pull watch duty for my sister a couple of over nighters when she had brain surgery.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

To visit family - Several
As a patient - Never.. :blank


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was about 9 I had pretty bad tonsillitus (although they never took them out :con ) and I had to be drip-fed for a while. Being in the children's ward was fun at least, I used to play on the xbox with this little kid who'd swallowed a load of coins and give her the controller that didn't work because she couldn't play properly and it used to annoy me. :b


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I had surgery once in 11th grade. Would tell you the procedure but it would gross everyone out. Was only out for a few hours. And that was also the beginning of my unscrupulous year-long addiction to pain killers. Though I managed to quit them. that was not a very fun year... Well actually it was but it also wasn't lol.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Too many times.


----------

